# رسالة ماجستير فى LTE او Wireless sensor



## didos-egypt (31 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اشارككم الرأى فى موضوع اختيار رساله خاصه بالماجستير بتاعى
فى البداية كنت ناوى احضر فى positing in wireless sensor network
و لكنى قابلت احد المهندسين الكبار فى شركة tedata وكان عامل رساله فى موضوع LTE
و نصحنى بأن اتجه للتحصير فى موضوع LTE 
لكن الان انا فى حيره فى اختيار الرساله عن اى شئ فى LTE ابدأ التحضير 

ياريت تشاركونى مقتراحتكم


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لماذا نصحك بالـ lte ؟


----------



## didos-egypt (1 يناير 2013)

مجال البحث فى lte اوسع و اكبر من wireless senore


----------

